# My How-to Hyper Grounding System Install!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I won this auction on Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33574&item=2447153145

I installed this kit today it took me about 30 minutes total. I have an Optima Yellow Top Dual Post Battery so I went to my local NAPA Auto Parts store and bought some screw in side post battery terminals. I put one of them on my “spare” negative battery terminal.

















1. The 1st the longest wire to my timing chain cover. 10mm bolt
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_546_full.jpg

2. The 2nd longest wire I ran to the passenger side headlight ground. 10mm bolt
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_547_full.jpg

3. The 3rd longest wire I bolted it to a bolt on the intake manifold.12mm bolt
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_548_full.jpg

4. The 4th longest wire I bolted to the throttle body.12mm bolt
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_549_full.jpg

5. The 5th longest wire I bolted to the driver’s side headlight ground located in the far corner (very hard to get to) of the fender well.10mm bolt
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_550_full.jpg

I have noticed a little better idle and my lights shine brighter and my music hits harder and I can play it louder. Plus it adds more color to my engine bay..
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_552_full.jpg

Also today the USPS brought me these...MAXSPEED springs.
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_553_full.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_554_full.jpg


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice job! Overall, do you consider it a worthwhile mod? I've been thinking about getting a good ground wire set in the near future... I consider better response, smoother idle and more accurate ECU readings alone worthwhile - the additional horsepower is a bonus!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Greg200SE-R said:


> Nice job! Overall, do you consider it a worthwhile mod? I've been thinking about getting a good ground wire set in the near future... I consider better response, smoother idle and more accurate ECU readings alone worthwhile - the additional horsepower is a bonus!


I like it.........more grounds cannot hurt your car..I'm not taking it back off... :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice!By the way, I copied your polysomething hose mods already hehe.Thanks for that cool mod.

What gauge are those ground wires by the way?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Cool, thanks for posting this. I will need a new battery soon, and will make sure I install this also..... :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

from the picture they look like 2 or 4 gauge

I am doing the same thing with my sentra, i need to find one of those battery terminal covers to hold them all though


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

8 gauge tops, 2 gauge is much thicker than that.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Johny5 said:


> 8 gauge tops, 2 gauge is much thicker than that.



it's 8 gauge..............................


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

maxedout97maxima said:


> it's 8 gauge..............................


and it looks badass, i wish they made a black/dark grey kit.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Even though some people bitch about the ebay ground wires being crap and poor quality those wires look pretty good. That will be my next mod as soon as the warmer weather gets here...


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

do you gain any HP from his? can you use different wire sizes besides what came with the kit?


----------

